# Boycott Scotland



## Garpal Gumnut (21 August 2009)

This pretence of a country should be boycotted for its disgraceful release of the Libyan Lockerbie mass murderer Al Megrahi.

Victims again are being ignored.

We equally should refuse to travel there, drink their whisky or host their miserable soccer teams.

I am presently heading in to a glass of Jamesons Whiskey from Ireland after breakfast and plan a tumbler of Grey Goose L'Orange from France with smoko.

Who do these infernal Scots think they are.

He is a mass murderer for gods sake. 

And he walks free.

gg


----------



## trading_rookie (22 August 2009)

...I thought he was Gadaffi's fall guy, the poor unfortunate who drew the shortest straw and ended up with a one-way ticket to a Scottish jail.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This pretence of a country should be boycotted for its disgraceful release of the Libyan Lockerbie mass murderer Al Megrahi.
> 
> Victims again are being ignored.
> 
> ...




Take it easy GG!

You are amazing at extracting responses from the world of cyberspace.

I will be observing who you catch and ad to your files!


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2009)

I am flabbergasted by this decision, but a little confused.

This is a prisoner transfer right?

So, he goes to a Lybian jail?

Surely he doesn't get to go home.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 August 2009)

kennas said:


> I am flabbergasted by this decision, but a little confused.
> 
> This is a prisoner transfer right?
> 
> ...




The guy has terminal cancer and should die soon according to medical experts.

What another American beat-up.

The guy's as good as dead anyway.

Let's not waste oxygen on this sadistic ****!

It's funny that the US Food & Drug Administration COULD'NT find ONE case of mad cow disease within a cow in the US. BUT that's right! ONE Canadian cow with Mad COW Disease they did locate ONE heffer that resided in Canada. However, out of the 100's million's of cows that exist in North America they cannot find OSAMA! Why or why Oh why? 

Work that one out MEDIA????


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> It's funny that the US Food & Drug Administration COULD'NT find ONE case of mad cow disease within a cow in the US. BUT that's right! ONE Canadian cow with Mad COW Disease they did locate ONE heffer that resided in Canada. However, out of the 100's million's of cows that exist in North America they cannot find OSAMA! Why or why Oh why?
> 
> Work that one out MEDIA????



HUH


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 August 2009)

kennas said:


> HUH




Well where is he Kennas?

They found one bovine out of the hundreds of millions of bovines in both the US and Canada? They found the infected bovine!

WHERE THE **** IS OSAMA????


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Well where is he Kennas?
> 
> They found one bovine out of the hundreds of millions of bovines in both the US and Canada? They found the infected bovine!
> 
> WHERE THE **** IS OSAMA????



Well I'm sure he's not hiding near Loch Ness, which is at least somehow related to this thread.


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> WHERE THE **** IS OSAMA????




The basement flat at the whitehouse? A luxury condo inside the green zone?

~~~~ knows!


----------



## Tink (22 August 2009)

kennas said:


> I am flabbergasted by this decision, but a little confused.
> 
> This is a prisoner transfer right?
> 
> ...




Yep I thought the same thing Kennas, unless there is some part of this story that I missed in the past..

I am sure there are plenty of prisoners on death bed, but this is the first I have heard of one being sent home


----------



## nunthewiser (22 August 2009)

i thought mel gibson was great acting as william wallace in that movie about scottish stuff


----------



## Sean K (22 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i thought mel gibson was great acting as william wallace in that movie about scottish stuff



His girlfriend was pretty hot too. Nice sword also. 

In York, England, you can still shoot a Scotsman with a bow and arrow who approaches the outer walls. But only if they are on horseback.


----------



## Tink (22 August 2009)

Yeah good movie Nun - Mel Gibson :

I bet not many would take up equestrian there Kennas


----------



## wayneL (22 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i thought mel gibson was great acting as william wallace in that movie about scottish stuff






kennas said:


> *His girlfriend was pretty hot too*.




Mel who?


----------



## Buckeroo (22 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> i thought mel gibson was great acting as william wallace in that movie about scottish stuff




Yeah, I liked the bit where Mal got his guts ripped out at the end of the movie.

Those were the days in Scotland where they used to know how to deal with their criminals!

Cheers


----------



## Glen48 (22 August 2009)

The bombing put PanAm out of business you can imaging after some thing like that the people ask why would you fly with them?
PanAm was part owned by Howard Hughes if my memory is correct.
Just one more case of commonsense gone wrong.
One day we will know the full story.
Also I think the bomb was suppose to explode over the ocean but the Arabs didn't know the planes flew so high so soon.
The ad cited discrepancies in airport landing fees, such as Pan Am paying $4,200 to land a plane in Sydney, Australia, while the Australian carrier, Qantas, paid only $178 to land a jet in Los Angeles. 
More good reading on Wikipedia


----------



## Knobby22 (22 August 2009)

Most of the Scottish and English victims families think the guy was innocent and Gadaffi just put him up to get in the US good books.

I think the Scots, like us, don't mind someone seeing their family just before they die. We don't have the same revenge reflex of the US.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 August 2009)

kennas said:


> In York, England, you can still shoot a Scotsman with a bow and arrow who approaches the outer walls. But only if they are on horseback.





lol , geez they have some good laws there ............that one should keep GG  happy at least

and yeah mel gibson always seems to score the hotties 

what a tosser


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 August 2009)

There is a positive side for the average American is that they will not only be able to boycott Scotland but also learn a bit of geography as well.



I will just continue my own personal boycott of the majority of American media outlets!


----------



## gooner (22 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> This pretence of a country should be boycotted for its disgraceful release of the Libyan Lockerbie mass murderer Al Megrahi.
> 
> Victims again are being ignored.
> 
> ...




I think even we release criminals who are about to die, so they have a few weeks or months with family.

Oh and there is no such game as "soccer" in Scotland.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 August 2009)

gooner said:


> Oh and there is no such game as "soccer" in Scotland.




Gooner, they can call it what they like in Scotland.

When they come over here and we "host" them - it's soccer!

Duckman


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2009)

OK , this bloke, Al-Maghri has been convicted of mass murder. Mass bloody murder.

So this client state of the Poms, Scotland, releases this bastard to go home to Libya where he is hailed as a hero.

Imagine if some Aussie had killed all these people. would he have been allowed to return home.

The Poms are so far up Gadaffi's coit for loans and oil, they would do anything to maintain their trade.

So the Scots roll over and let him go, for the Poms.

Shame on the Scots.

Boycott the wimps who should be ashamed to call themselves a Celtic nation.

Boycott their Scotch whisky, their tourism and their nappy kilts. 

Wooses. 

gg


----------



## knocker (22 August 2009)

Don't knock the scotts they make a fine malt, besides worse things have happened in this world. Most of them all lead to the US.


----------



## Brickie2 (22 August 2009)

My first ever go here but feel compelled to have a say so excuse if my layout is wrong.
Remember the Yank Cowboy Commander who blew the commercial airliner on flight Tehran to Cairo loaded civilians out of the sky was promoted and USA never said SORRY! This led to this terrible plane bombing.
We need to get a little balance in our world outlook.


----------



## knocker (22 August 2009)

Brickie2 said:


> My first ever go here but feel compelled to have a say so excuse if my layout is wrong.
> Remember the Yank Cowboy Commander who blew the commercial airliner on flight Tehran to Cairo loaded civilians out of the sky was promoted and USA never said SORRY! This led to this terrible plane bombing.
> We need to get a little balance in our world outlook.




That is because on the whole yanks are arrogant


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2009)

Brickie2 said:


> My first ever go here but feel compelled to have a say so excuse if my layout is wrong.
> Remember the Yank Cowboy Commander who blew the commercial airliner on flight Tehran to Cairo loaded civilians out of the sky was promoted and USA never said SORRY! This led to this terrible plane bombing.
> We need to get a little balance in our world outlook.






knocker said:


> That is because on the whole yanks are arrogant




You two blokes don't like Americans. Plain and simple. 

We are discussing a crime for which a man was convicted and has been released without good reason.

Scotland should be ashamed. I would support the Yanks in any boycott of Scotland's goods.

I prefer Irish whiskey and Kentucky rye over the maudlin malt.

gg


----------



## knocker (22 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> You two blokes don't like Americans. Plain and simple.
> 
> We are discussing a crime for which a man was convicted and has been released without good reason.
> 
> ...




Sounds to me you don't like Scotts, I guess you must be Irish lol


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 August 2009)

knocker said:


> Sounds to me you don't like Scotts, I guess you must be Irish lol




No mate.

I'm just aware of my own mortality and the danger these mad bastards pose to the free world.

I flew a similar flight path one week before Lockerbie, on a Continental Airlines flight from LHR to Denver.

Murdering all these innocent people is wrong.

He was convicted.

If he were innocent he should have appealed.

If he got cancer in gaol. Tough.

The people on the Pan Am flight and in Lockerbie, didn't have the luxury of a punch drunk executive rumpen government in Edinburgh to forgive or save  them.

gg


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

The dude in Scotland who made this decision is going to have to be shown the door I think. 

Even the head of the FBI is blasting him. 


In a letter, dated 21 August, Mr Mueller said the decision makes "a mockery of justice" and gives comfort to terrorists around the world. 

Abdelbaset Ali al-Megrahi has received a hero's welcome in Libya. 

Mr Mueller was previously a Justice Department lawyer leading the investigation into the 1988 bombing. 

The director's letter is also being sent to families of the Lockerbie victims. 

Mr Mueller wrote: "Your action in releasing Megrahi is as inexplicable as it is detrimental to the cause of justice. Indeed your action makes a mockery of the rule of law. 

"Your action gives comfort to terrorists around the world who now believe that regardless of the quality of the investigation, the conviction by jury after the defendant is given all due process, and sentence appropriate to the crime, the terrorist will be freed by one man's exercise of 'compassion'."


----------



## doctorj (23 August 2009)

kennas said:


> The dude in Scotland who made this decision is going to have to be shown the door I think.
> 
> Even the head of the FBI is blasting him.



Really doubt Scotland gives two hoots what they think.

What this guy did (if he did it - that's another issue) is totally despicable.  But if the law says that a terminally ill person close to death should be released, then that's what it said.  The difference between 'us' and 'them', amongst other things, is that laws actually mean something.  We can't and shouldn't have the luxury of selectively applying them.

As for what happened on his return, well, Libya are c*nts.


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2009)

doctorj said:


> Really doubt Scotland gives two hoots what they think.
> 
> What this guy did (if he did it - that's another issue) is totally despicable.  But if the law says that a terminally ill person close to death should be released, then that's what it said.  The difference between 'us' and 'them', amongst other things, is that laws actually mean something.  We can't and shouldn't have the luxury of selectively applying them.
> 
> As for what happened on his return, well, Libya are c*nts.



Yeah I agree. But I think there was a high % of Americans on the plane so I can see why they're being vocal. 

I didn't know they had a law that terminally ill would be released. If that's the case, then so be it.


----------



## cuttlefish (23 August 2009)

If you were extremely cynical you might even ponder that Scotland may have wanted to save on the costs of palliative care - which I suspect they are obliged to provide from a legal standpoint. 

Aside from this input I have no opinion on the topic, as I have little knowledge on the history of the matter, except to say to Garpal that if you are putting away hard liquor as a pre-brunch aperitif then your liver is far more likely to be your undoing than some scary terrorists.


----------



## Tink (23 August 2009)

doctorj said:


> But if the law says that a terminally ill person close to death should be released, then that's what it said.
> The difference between 'us' and 'them', amongst other things, is that laws actually mean something.  We can't and shouldn't have the luxury of selectively applying them.




I didnt know thats what the law said.  Never seen it or heard of that before.

I will take note now in future cases to see if rules apply for all..

I also agree with Cuttlefish

_If you were extremely cynical you might even ponder that Scotland may have wanted to save on the costs of palliative care _

in that case I would have thought a prison transfer


----------



## Bafana (23 August 2009)

/signed

Boycott Britain as it was their greater trade deals at play that got this terrorist out of jail. Screw them and screw the idiots who keep thinking terrorism is a legitimate means of negotiation. Obviously in this case it worked.


----------



## shag (23 August 2009)

Bafana said:


> /signed
> 
> Boycott Britain as it was their greater trade deals at play that got this terrorist out of jail. Screw them and screw the idiots who keep thinking terrorism is a legitimate means of negotiation. Obviously in this case it worked.




well the west has used terrorism as a tool for yrs, just look at the dirty french bombing a ship in nz two decades back, and the yanks were complicit in the act(the rainbow warrior saga).
and when it all went to ****e, they used the EU to blackmail nz economically thru proposed sanctions. they tried/considered just stealing the state sponsered terrorists/murderers home, but they were not keen to be slaughtered by the nz sas.
nothing in geopolitics is plain back and white.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2009)

There is now a website up to co-ordinate the boycott.

http://boycottscotland.com/

When rulers become unfit to govern a country for the well being of all its citizens, the citizens will be the first to suffer.

A boycott of Scotland's and the UK's goods and tourism will ensure that they never elect pillocks like MacAskill or Brown again. Those responsible for a decision such as this deserve to be punished economically and politically



> "On the occasion of this historic event, I would like to express my sincere gratitude to the Government of Scotland for taking this courageous decision ... I would also like to personally thank our friends in the British government who played an important role in reaching this day, and I can assure them that the Libyan people will never forget the courageous stand of the British and Scottish governments. I can also assure them that the friendship between our people will continue to be strengthened and that this past chapter is now firmly behind us."
> ”” Saif al-Islam al-Gaddafi, son of Muammar al-Gaddafi




gg

Pan Am Flight 103


----------



## Knobby22 (23 August 2009)

Actually, I think it will show the people of Libya that the British and Scottish are nice people and this will aid the moderates of the country against the extremists. Good deeds lead to good neigbours.


----------



## dbcok (23 August 2009)

Didn't the US down an Iranian airliner full of civilians just before Lockerbie.No US person was ever charged with a crime.
Apparently the US believes it can provocatively wait outside someone's front door and shoot the first person that emerges and  then say sorry we made a mistake.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 August 2009)

shag said:


> well the west has used terrorism as a tool for yrs, just look at the dirty french bombing a ship in nz two decades back, and the yanks were complicit in the act(the rainbow warrior saga).
> and when it all went to ****e, they used the EU to blackmail nz economically thru proposed sanctions. they tried/considered just stealing the state sponsered terrorists/murderers home, but they were not keen to be slaughtered by the nz sas.
> nothing in geopolitics is plain back and white.




I would never condone the French in their terrorism against New Zealand.

gg



Knobby22 said:


> Actually, I think it will show the people of Libya that the British and Scottish are nice people and this will aid the moderates of the country against the extremists. Good deeds lead to good neigbours.




Unfortunately the only time Libya ever listened and changed tack was when Ronnie Reagan bombed the crap out of Ghadafi. they do not consider themselves neighbours of the West.



dbcok said:


> Didn't the US down an Iranian airliner full of civilians just before Lockerbie.No US person was ever charged with a crime.
> Apparently the US believes it can provocatively wait outside someone's front door and shoot the first person that emerges and  then say sorry we made a mistake.




Thats a reasonable point. I don't condone the downing of the Iranian or the Pan Am flights.

gg


----------



## Bafana (24 August 2009)

dbcok said:


> Didn't the US down an Iranian airliner full of civilians just before Lockerbie.No US person was ever charged with a crime.
> Apparently the US believes it can provocatively wait outside someone's front door and shoot the first person that emerges and  then say sorry we made a mistake.




Good point. But two wrongs don't make a right. They should have handed thje commander of the mission over to the Iranians (with proviso no death penalty ~ that said the yanks have it so hard to argue against it in extradition)


----------



## nulla nulla (24 August 2009)

The terrorist was released after serving 15 years in jail because he is dying of cancer. It serves no purpose to have him die in jail and become a matyr as againd being released, going home a hero for a few days, then dying and being forgotten. Canny move I reckon.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The terrorist was released after serving 15 years in jail because he is dying of cancer. It serves no purpose to have him die in jail and become a matyr as againd being released, going home a hero for a few days, then dying and being forgotten. Canny move I reckon.



What if he lives to another 10 years? One year?


----------



## Tink (24 August 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The terrorist was released after serving 15 years in jail because he is dying of cancer. It serves no purpose to have him die in jail and become a matyr as againd being released, going home a hero for a few days, then dying and being forgotten. Canny move I reckon.




Why would he die a martyr in jail?

He shouldnt be a 'hero' at all

If that was a plane full of Aussies, I would be interested to hear the feedback then.

Carl Williams couldnt go to his mothers funeral, so where is the law there regarding compassion?

I agree Kennas, many being diagnosed to go and still kick on for years..


----------



## Agentm (24 August 2009)

i thought if you were released to another country you would at a minimum serve your time out there. and serve your sentence out either in prison or prison hospital

scotland has admitted this is a major mistake, and sees that internationally it has damaged its reputation severely. by releasing this terrorist totally and getting concessions to drill for oil in return makes the trade in human flesh and the trade off for justice make a mockery of how we would expect our governments to behave.

having a heroes  welcome now makes it even more attractive to become a terrorist for the likes of those training in Libya..   

if i traveled in the uk, in light of how they behaved, i think i would reconsider whether i would visit that stuffed up part of the nation..


----------



## nulla nulla (24 August 2009)

kennas said:


> What if he lives to another 10 years? One year?




Why don't we have a pool on how long he lasts? I'll take less then 6 months.


----------



## doctorj (24 August 2009)

Agentm said:


> scotland has admitted this is a major mistake, and sees that internationally it has damaged its reputation severely. by releasing this terrorist totally and getting concessions to drill for oil in return makes the trade in human flesh and the trade off for justice make a mockery of how we would expect our governments to behave.



Where has it admitted it was a mistake?  Everything I've seen in the press here has said that the law is X and the decision was taken after proper process. I doubt oil is in play here, but perhaps more likely an effort to continue moderating Libya (if there is a political angle). I don't like what he did, but I'm glad someone in Scotland has the balls to apply the law in an equitable fashion.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (24 August 2009)

Just read all the posts and am surprised that no ones thoughts are going out to the average person on the street in Scotland? I mean I am not a fan of most governments or there decisions but by boycotting Scotland you would be disadvantaging the people. The one's that run the B & B's, retail stores etc etc.
Why should they pay for a ****ty decision made by a bunch of retards.

I will be in London in less than a week and will be traveling up to Scotland for 4 days. There are good people in every country, people happy to welcome tourists and I will spend some money and help them out regardless of what a news paper or media outlet reports on public opinion.

If it's no Scottish it CRAP!!!

G


----------



## orr (24 August 2009)

For those really interested, there were regular articles in Paul Foot column in the 'Private Eye' for years, the gist of which is briefly alluded to here; http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2004/mar/31/lockerbie.libya
 Pages 330 to 335 of Robert Fisk's 'The Great war for civilisation' are also extremely pertinent.
  There was never an inquiry into 'Lockerbie' and the last thing the Yanks want is for there to be one... and their biggest asset on that one is the publics attention span and their taste for red herrings. but maybe just maybe, the Scottish courts actions here might lead to a much greater public enlightenment. You'd all be doing more for the families of the bereaved if you worked toward an open inquiry than wrung your hands over a walking corpse in Tripoli... but ah, thats what you've been told to do.


----------



## orr (24 August 2009)

I was so concerned about the level of (uninformed?) debate in this thead, I had to post before further  current reading, try this from the Private Eye's Web site     
http://www.private-eye.co.uk/sections.php?section_link=in_the_back&issue=1243;

LIBYAN TAKEAWAY
Earlier this year the Eye predicted that the Scottish courts would hear only a small part of the appeal of Ali Mohmed al-Megrahi before it would be abandoned and he would return to Libya to die with his family. Meghari’s release was on the cards for some time.

That was ensured by Jack Straw, the justice minister, sticking up two fingers at parliament’s human rights committee and rushing through the prisoner transfer deal with our new best friend, Muammar Gaddafi. After all, the deal suited all the main players, cementing relations with Libya as well as halting an appeal that threatened to prove a major embarrassment to both the UK and US governments. News last week that Megrahi was to be returned on ‘compassionate grounds’, because he was dying of cancer, briefly raised hopes that his appeal could continue in his absence. But that was never going to be allowed to happen, and Megrahi, who had always said he would never return to Libya until his name was cleared, duly dropped his appeal.
IN THE PAY OF THE CIA 
The casualty is justice and the truth about the bombing of Pan Am flight 103 over Lockerbie, which claimed 270 victims. For as readers of the Eye’s special report by Paul Foot in 2001 are well aware, Megrahi’s trial was a travesty. There were the testimonies of two witnesses who were paid huge sums by the CIA – one a notorious liar and paid informer, Abdul Giaka, who first put Megrahi in the frame; the other the Maltese shopkeeper who identified him as the man who bought clothes said to have been packed round the bomb. He had been shown photographs of Megrahi.

Some forensic evidence appeared to have been tampered with and much evidence withheld – including the fact that there had been a serious breach in security in Heathrow at the Pan Am baggage area in the early hours of 21 December 1988, the day of the bombing. A padlock on the door had been professionally cut and the area open to intruders. Coupled with the testimony of baggage handlers about two extra cases going on board – one matching the description of the bag said to have carried the bomb – this would have featured heavily in Megrahi’s appeal.

THE SYRIAN CONNECTION 
And then, of course, there were the similarities to the modus operandi of a Syrian-backed terrorist cell operating out of Frankfurt, including altitude-sensitive timers, which the judges did not allow Megrahi’s defence team to raise at trial. Because the appeal in Edinburgh has been dogged by delay, none of these troubling issues have been aired. And now, short of the public inquiry demanded by the families of the victims, they never will be.

Allowing the only man convicted of the bombing to be returned to Libya has produced howls of outrage on both sides of the Atlantic. (That is, apart from the rare voices of the UN observer at the trial and some of the British victims’ families, who have studied every aspect of the case and believe there has been a miscarriage of justice.) That outrage would be better focused on the governments and justice systems that have ensured we have all been denied the full truth about Lockerbie.

Download Paul Foot’s 2001 special report, Lockerbie – The Flight From Justice, priced £5, here.

------------------------------------------

 now it's just a couple of clicks to their web site


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 August 2009)

*and freedom fries!*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 August 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The terrorist was released after serving 15 years in jail because he is dying of cancer. It serves no purpose to have him die in jail and become a matyr as againd being released, going home a hero for a few days, then dying and being forgotten. Canny move I reckon.




I don't think he served 15 years in jail.

He's back in Tripoli now and will find a cure for his cancer.

The scottish nation will lose millions through boycotts of their tourism and goods as a result of this befuddled decision.

gg


----------



## Happy (26 August 2009)

Yea, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a miracle cure.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 August 2009)

Happy said:


> Yea, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a miracle cure.




It now appears there is grave doubt as to the severity of his illness and that the only doc to say he had less than three months to live was employed by the Libyans.

What a joke Scotland and the UK must appear to the Libyans. 

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/latestnews/Medical-advice--on-Libyan.5587119.jp

gg


----------



## Gordon Gekko (26 August 2009)

Yeah the guy is a piece of **** and the Government made a very bad decision. I still fail to see why the people that make the scotch, run the hotels and in general live there life should be disadvantaged by a boycott??

G


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 August 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Yeah the guy is a piece of **** and the Government made a very bad decision. I still fail to see why the people that make the scotch, run the hotels and in general live there life should be disadvantaged by a boycott??
> 
> G




Machiavelli mate.

You have to put the pressure on the peasants to elect leaders more congruent with their ideas, in a democracy.

The best way is to impoverish ( put more on social security / benefits ). Then the populace will elect better leaders.

This happened with Keating, he impoverished the masses, had a lackadasical approach to Welfare/Indigenous/Arts/Governance issues. Then he got done by Howard.

gg


----------



## Buddy (28 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Machiavelli mate.
> 
> This happened with Keating, he impoverished the masses, had a lackadasical approach to Welfare/Indigenous/Arts/Governance issues. Then he got done by Howard.




Agreed GG. But who is going to do his excellency, lord on high, friend of the great unwashed, king krudd?


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

I was listening to the ABC News the other day and the decision to free Abdelbaset al-Megrahi (Lockerbie bomber) by EPA Kenny MacAskill, the Scottish justice minister and it turns out that he made the decision off his own bat. The decision was YET to be debated in parliament??? OMFG !!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/aug/24/macaskill-defends-megrahi-release-lockerbie

And to top it off he got a hero's welcome when he got back to Libya. SHOCK HORROR !! And that Libya had broken a promise not to do so. LOLOL. Maybe they had their fingers crossed when the deal was struck?


----------



## wayneL (30 August 2009)

The plot thickens. It was all part of an oil deal. 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article6814939.ece



> The British government decided it was “in the overwhelming interests of the United Kingdom” to make Abdelbaset Ali Mohmed al-Megrahi, the Lockerbie bomber, eligible for return to Libya, leaked ministerial letters reveal.
> 
> Gordon Brown’s government made the decision after discussions between Libya and BP over a multi-million-pound oil exploration deal had hit difficulties. These were resolved soon afterwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tink (30 August 2009)

Of course it was. 

Since when do they send home terrorists because of compassion

You got to be good to the neighours

Can you spare a cup of oil 

Actually......I think there is alot more to this story than they have led us believe regarding the whole case. 

If its true that he was going to appeal and they came to this decision, makes you wonder..


----------



## noirua (30 August 2009)

We always have to move on at some stage and the move by Scotland is not much in the scheme of things. Not that much when wars are considered, maybe we should boycott Japan, Germany, Turkey, Italy... for one hundred years for what happened. 
England could still be boycotting Italy due to the Roman Empire and so it goes on.


----------



## Tink (30 August 2009)

Noirua, I am just stating my opinion in this thread

I dont agree with Boycotting Countries over Government decisions - the people suffer which really have nothing to do with it..


----------



## Builder Dave (30 August 2009)

This decision to release this person on medical grounds ,should prevent him being perceived as a martyr , but i am sure the scottish parliment would have good reasons and hey usually nothing is as it seems .
I love scotch whiskey ,thats why i make my own


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 August 2009)

Builder Dave said:


> This decision to release this person on medical grounds ,should prevent him being perceived as a martyr , but i am sure the scottish parliment would have good reasons and hey usually nothing is as it seems .
> I love scotch whiskey ,thats why i make my own




I hearthe Scots are going to export the scotch that the yanks won't buy to Tripoli.

gg


----------

